# Free pumpkin animation and looking for suggestions



## SpookLabs (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi folks!

I decided to throw my hat in the ring with a new Halloween effects business focusing on the ever popular Pumpkin Animations category. I finally decided to put my animation skills to a better use than making gifs for reddit.

As a small token of thanks to the forums which I've been a long time lurker on, I'm offering a free Halloween Pumpkin animation download for a limited time. The animation that's being offered is of three pumpkins that lip synch to the 70's Redbone classic "Come and Get Your Love". Details to claim the offer are below:

Link to Animation: http://spooklabs.com/come-and-get-your-love-singing-pumpkin-animation/
Code to use on checkout: SPOOKMYPUMPKIN
Offer Expires: 09/23/2015

We also are looking for suggestions on what songs to do next, so feel free to email me your favorites. [email protected] 

All the best!

SpookLabs Team


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

Dont stop me by queen would be cool


----------



## whisper (Oct 1, 2009)

Dead Man's Party by Oingo Boingo would be good.


----------



## Ghost Ninja (Aug 25, 2013)

They look great and thanks for the offer. For the song how about, "I ain't got no body" by ???


----------



## SpookLabs (Sep 6, 2015)

Loving all the ideas! Thanks everyone. Keep them coming!


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

Ghost Ninja said:


> They look great and thanks for the offer. For the song how about, "I ain't got no body" by ???


Louie Prima!!!


----------



## SpookLabs (Sep 6, 2015)

One more week for the promo!!


----------



## victor-eyd (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks for the offer

My song would be 

Rockwell- Somebody's watching me

victor


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

Great video!

I've always wanted someone to take the old Lou Raul's Garfield special and make it into a video


----------



## Dogbite (May 30, 2012)

I know this is an obvious one but if someone did a good animation of Thriller by MJ, I would have to buy it.


----------



## ice456789 (Sep 10, 2013)

Did someone say "Free"?!?!? 

Time Warp! It would be great because each Pumpkin could be a voice that gets to 'star' for part of the song.


----------



## Scary Papa (Jan 31, 2012)

Dogbite, go to thesingingpumpkins.com. he has a great sing pumpkin with thriller.


----------



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

Aww too bad, didn't see the post until it was too late.
Monster mash is always a good standby, and fairly easy to animate for multiple pumpkins.


----------



## Castart (Aug 29, 2010)

I missed it as well, shame I am looking for new pumpkin animations. Problem for me is that I have a favorite set already, so I need to make sure the spacing of anything I add works for me. Free copy would of been perfect to experiment with.


----------



## Castart (Aug 29, 2010)

Well downloaded one, hope it works with my set up.


----------



## SpookLabs (Sep 6, 2015)

Let us know if you have any questions!! We'd be happy to help


----------

